# 2020-2-21



## wolverines (Jan 29, 2007)

Recently upgraded a bunch of my calling gear and finally got out to try it all Friday night. Second stand called in a pair and was able to connect with one. Turned out to be my biggest coyote to date. 

I’ve got the video to upload but it’s not showing up as an option to upload. I’ll post it if/when I figure out how.


----------



## wolverines (Jan 29, 2007)

Not sure if this will work, but link to video on YouTube is above. 

As a side note, for anyone claiming the 6.5 creedmoor is overkill for coyotes I respectfully disagree.


----------



## Tactical Assist (Dec 27, 2019)

Nice shot! That’s a big yote, how far of a shot?


----------



## wolverines (Jan 29, 2007)

Tactical Assist said:


> Nice shot! That’s a big yote, how far of a shot?


Coyotes are right at 200 yards. I'm zoomed in to just over 16 power on the 5-20. Original video quality is slightly better on the original compared to how it looks on YouTube.


----------



## Tactical Assist (Dec 27, 2019)

Nice........you dropped him at 200 yards!

I hope one of these days I can get in a 300, 400 or even 500 yard shot with my 223 with a 24” barrel.
500 yards would be the limit on range, that bullet drops 45.5”
400 yards 22”
300 yards 8”
200 yards 1.3”
600 yards 81.9”
700 yards 141.7”
800 yards 223.4”

One of my hunting buddies went to a 6.5 creedmoor, he said he likes it more than his 223 built rifle.


----------



## wolverines (Jan 29, 2007)

Tactical Assist said:


> One of my hunting buddies went to a 6.5 creedmoor, he said he likes it more than his 223 built rifle.


I considered setting up my night calling rig with my 224 Valkyrie, but I also hunt with a group running hounds. Considering all the hiking that can be involved with that, I opted to use the 6.5CM which is a much heavier gun and kept the light weight Valkyrie for hunting with hounds. Both are capable of longer shots when needed, I just don't want to think about hold over and drop in the heat of the moment.

I like the long range stuff for woodchucks


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

Congrats!


----------



## Superhik (Jan 9, 2018)

Congrats! Cool video. It is really interesting to see how they behave. The one on the right new something was up, even at 200 yards. If you pause at 0:18 you can see that other one stopped and turned around facing you...


----------



## wolverines (Jan 29, 2007)

Superhik said:


> Congrats! Cool video. It is really interesting to see how they behave. The one on the right new something was up, even at 200 yards. If you pause at 0:18 you can see that other one stopped and turned around facing you...


I also noticed that they were looking right at me almost the entire time. The call is on an angle forward and to the right of me about 40 yards. Pretty sure they saw me despite being in the shadow of a huge oak tree. Makes me wonder if wearing black rather than snow camo is better at night.....


----------



## Far Beyond Driven (Jan 23, 2006)

Did you get a weight?


----------



## wolverines (Jan 29, 2007)

Far Beyond Driven said:


> Did you get a weight?


Yes sir, but thinking about posting a "guess the weight" if anyone's interested. That's always fun I think...


----------

